# Links to Bulls summer league action



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/bucks/summer_league_2009.html has links to highlights, recaps, audio.


Alexander ahd 14 points in the first game.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Joe shot poorly, but I think he will have one or two big games this summer, some confidence could go a long way for Joe.


----------

